
Go-oo: A Lighter, Faster OpenOffice, With Extras - normchow
http://ostatic.com/176859-blog/go-oo-a-lighter-faster-openoffice-with-extras
======
sven
Where is this lighter and faster?

Go-oo is a little more M$ compatible and a litte more a developpers' version
of oo. It installs into /opt which smells badly like novell crap.

------
dshah
I have no idea if this is or isn't better/smaller/faster -- but, the branding
seems awfully flawed. Why hinder your growth by making it hard for people to
remember and refer to you?

